# revdep-rebuild & emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20080418

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ogni volta che faccio revdep-rebuild mi ricompila SEMPRE questo pacchetto. Anche se subito dopo rifaccio il revdep. Quindi deduco ci sia qualcosa che non va.. secondo voi cosa potrebbe essere?

----------

## Peach

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Ciao. Ogni volta che faccio revdep-rebuild mi ricompila SEMPRE questo pacchetto. Anche se subito dopo rifaccio il revdep. Quindi deduco ci sia qualcosa che non va.. secondo voi cosa potrebbe essere?

 

controlla di aver cancellato i file di revdep prima di lanciarlo, e apparte questo si, è possibile che ci siano dei problemi relativi alle libs: il pacchetto è *effettivamente* richiesto da qualcun altro ?

----------

## lordalbert

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   Ciao. Ogni volta che faccio revdep-rebuild mi ricompila SEMPRE questo pacchetto. Anche se subito dopo rifaccio il revdep. Quindi deduco ci sia qualcosa che non va.. secondo voi cosa potrebbe essere? 
> 
> controlla di aver cancellato i file di revdep prima di lanciarlo, e apparte questo si, è possibile che ci siano dei problemi relativi alle libs: il pacchetto è *effettivamente* richiesto da qualcun altro ?

 

non credo siano i file di revdep, perchè a volte ci sono 4-5 pacchetti che ricompila, e alla fine ne rimane solo uno, quel emul-linux-blabla...

Stavo giusto cercando di capire come vedere quale pacchetto lo richiede come dipendenza. ma sono appena tornato dalle ferie e il cervello è spento...

----------

## lordalbert

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   Ciao. Ogni volta che faccio revdep-rebuild mi ricompila SEMPRE questo pacchetto. Anche se subito dopo rifaccio il revdep. Quindi deduco ci sia qualcosa che non va.. secondo voi cosa potrebbe essere? 
> 
> controlla di aver cancellato i file di revdep prima di lanciarlo, e apparte questo si, è possibile che ci siano dei problemi relativi alle libs: il pacchetto è *effettivamente* richiesto da qualcun altro ?

 

Si, è richiesto da altri pacchetti:

```

# equery depends emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

[ Searching for packages depending on emul-linux-x86-soundlibs... ]

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20071114 (>=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071114)

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20080316 (>=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071114)

app-emulation/wine-1.1.28 (!win64 & amd64 & X? >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-2.1)

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.32.18 (amd64 & multilib & 32bit? app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs)

```

e quindi non lo posso cancellare. Però continua a ripresentarsi ad ogni revdep-rebuild

----------

## Peach

allora controlla che i file incriminati siano effettivamente appartenenti al pacchetto (qfile -o <nomefile>). e' possibile che siano dei refusi di versioni precedenti.

----------

## lordalbert

allora.. l'output di revdep-rebuild è

```
 [ 27% ]  *   broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libqtmcop.so.1.0.0 (requires libqt-mt.so.3) 
```

ho provato con qfile ma...

```

# qfile -o /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libqtmcop.so.1.0.0

#

```

----------

